# Triggering appetite trick (sugar)



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Just noticed this on another forum, makes sense to me I'm going to try it.

You put 2 level tablespoons of sugar (gluc or dex) in a glass of water between mealtimes causing a spike then a drop, and the drop will trigger your appetite.

Iv noticed if I have a shugar drink or especially 1 bottle of fosters I'm starving about 30mins later, so think I will give the sugar drink ago, 30mins pre-meal times,

Just thought I'd pass it on, maybe good for the morning guys who struggle to eat also, have a sugar drink 1st. Sometimes I can't eat in the mornings, I'm on cycle atm so my hunger is fine, but off aas my appetite can be a late starter.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Just noticed this on another forum, makes sense to me I'm going to try it.
> 
> You put 2 level tablespoons of sugar (gluc or dex) in a glass of water between mealtimes causing a spike then a drop, and the drop will trigger your appetite.
> 
> ...


A better way would be sweetners,as insulin spike is released but not met with sugar it expected,so you are left hungry,hence sweetners are worthless IMO


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

why in water? why not put a boatload over some weetabix tastes so fvckinggg goooood


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> why in water? why not put a boatload over some weetabix tastes so fvckinggg goooood


He's saying that it's a good idea to get your appetite going in the first place, hence putting it in water and not on food itself.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

WrightStar said:


> He's saying that it's a good idea to get your appetite going in the first place, hence putting it in water and not on food itself.


so the idea is to eat more to GAIN weight but instead of putting it on something to actually eat you put in a drink which contains zero calories?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> so the idea is to eat more to GAIN weight but instead of putting it on something to actually eat you put in a drink which contains zero calories?


If you havnt got an appetite then yout not going to want to eat, the insulin spike will set your appetite off making you want to eat more, if your hungry to start with then you won't need to trigger it with sugar or sweetners in water, but some people have a low appetite and imo this sounds like a good idea to increase it through an insulin spike


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Putting sugar on your food isn't going to increase your appetite because you will be eating at the same time as you intake the sugar so the insulin spike won't increase your hunger if your eating at the same time, it will take 30mins to get the slin spike and drop aslong as you don't eat any food in that time.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

biglbs said:


> A better way would be sweetners,as insulin spike is released but not met with sugar it expected,so you are left hungry,hence sweetners are worthless IMO


Yeh I have some sweetners will give it a go later, how many sweetners equal a teaspoon of sugar tho? The guy recommened 2 level table spoons so I'd say that about 5-6 level tea spoons?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Yeh I have some sweetners will give it a go later, how many sweetners equal a teaspoon of sugar tho? The guy recommened 2 level table spoons so I'd say that about 5-6 level tea spoons?


The great thing is you can have loads! Supposed to be 1/1 I think buddy


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Not sure if its along the same lines but i do this with orange juice half an hour before meals.

It gets my appetite started and by the time food is served up I'm starving.

Orange juice is mainly fructose right? does that still work or is it mainly dextrose and glucose that causes the spike?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

AK-26 said:


> Not sure if its along the same lines but i do this with orange juice half an hour before meals.
> 
> It gets my appetite started and by the time food is served up I'm starving.
> 
> Orange juice is mainly fructose right? does that still work or is it mainly dextrose and glucose that causes the spike?


Yeh I supose any sugar fast in fast out then nothing to cause a bg drop will trigger it.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Iv just had 6packets of sweetner, see how I go with my chinese takeaway lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

AK-26 said:


> Not sure if its along the same lines but i do this with orange juice half an hour before meals.
> 
> It gets my appetite started and by the time food is served up I'm starving.
> 
> Orange juice is mainly fructose right? does that still work or is it mainly dextrose and glucose that causes the spike?


na mate oj stabalizes bs,its good at doing this.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

stone14 said:


> Putting sugar on your food isn't going to increase your appetite because you will be eating at the same time as you intake the sugar so the insulin spike won't increase your hunger if your eating at the same time, it will take 30mins to get the slin spike and drop aslong as you don't eat any food in that time.


have you even ever had weetabix and sugar? ill eat two of them then a few minutes later ive gone through the whole box :lol:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> have you even ever had weetabix and sugar? ill eat two of them then a few minutes later ive gone through the whole box :lol:


Haha yeh love them always try and force 5-6 into my bowl lol, b ut you can't eat weetabix all day lol


----------



## Bmc11 (Jan 15, 2013)

Would sweetener actually work? I thought it was high glucose level triggered insulin and there's no sugar in sweetener..


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Bmc11 said:


> Would sweetener actually work? I thought it was high glucose level triggered insulin and there's no sugar in sweetener..


The body reacts to sweetners the same as it does sugar so you still get a slin spike just no gluc calories,

so for example, when people drink a lot of diet coke/pepsi thinking its good for weight loss over normal coke/pepsi its actually not because you still get the insulin spike and then hunger cravings, or fat storage if eating a poor diet while drinking it. So the sugar calories are minimal to sweetners imo.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

And since @NoGutsNoGlory mensioned weetabix+sugar iv ate nothing but them every breakfast, iv done a few boxes in now lol, forgot how nice they were till you reminded me, iv been on porridge for months..


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

If this works ill be very happy  i struggle to eat at times may let me eat mooooooore


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

stone14 said:


> The body reacts to sweetners the same as it does sugar so you still get a slin spike just no gluc calories,
> 
> so for example, when people drink a lot of diet coke/pepsi thinking its good for weight loss over normal coke/pepsi its actually not because you still get the insulin spike and then hunger cravings, or fat storage if eating a poor diet while drinking it. So the sugar calories are minimal to sweetners imo.


Agreed mate.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

biglbs said:


> A better way would be sweetners,as insulin spike is released but not met with sugar it expected,so you are left hungry,hence sweetners are worthless IMO


That's not strictly true though. For Acesulfame potassium, the dose to trigger insulin response was the equivalent of drinking 10L Pepsi max. I'm pretty sure it's something similar for aspartame too.

Keifer advises against diet drinks on carb backloading for the reason you said. However, I read an article that broke down the reasoning behind it, using the same studies keifer used, and it worked out that the equivalent amount of sweetener used on the rats in the experiment, would equal about 10L worth of diet drink on a human. Ill try and find the article. It was an interesting read.

Edit: http://propanefitness.com/does-acesulfame-k-spike-insulin/

They worked out the human dose for a 60kg man aswell.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> That's not strictly true though. For Acesulfame potassium, the dose to trigger insulin response was the equivalent of drinking 10L Pepsi max. I'm pretty sure it's something similar for aspartame too.
> 
> Keifer advises against diet drinks on carb backloading for the reason you said. However, I read an article that broke down the reasoning behind it, using the same studies keifer used, and it worked out that the equivalent amount of sweetener used on the rats in the experiment, would equal about 10L worth of diet drink on a human. Ill try and find the article. It was an interesting read.
> 
> ...






True it 'may' not be true,however the study by his own admission is not conclusive,i find having tried using sweetners ,pos. of a differing brand that they make me hungry and avoid them like the plague!


Has anyone now tried them against sugar,give us a comparison please guys?!?!?!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Just noticed this on another forum, makes sense to me I'm going to try it.
> 
> You put 2 level tablespoons of sugar (gluc or dex) in a glass of water between mealtimes causing a spike then a drop, and the drop will trigger your appetite.
> 
> ...


Or you could just eat a biscuit or some skittles


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

simonthepieman said:


> Or you could just eat a biscuit or some skittles


I supose but they don't realy make me hungry, however a bottle of fosters gold has me starving within 30mins lol....


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

stone14 said:


> I supose but they don't realy make me hungry, however a bottle of fosters gold has me starving within 30mins lol....


mmmmmmmmmmmm, i think i am about to go spike my insulin levels now :beer:


----------

